# Where To Buy Outdoor Stove Assembly



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I just bought a used 2006 Outback 26RS. It didn't come with the outdoor stove and sink or the "thing" that holds them. Does anyone know where I can buy this? I've found the 2 burner drop in stove, the sink, and the hose for the faucet, but I can't find the basin (I guess you might call it that) that holds the stove and sink. I've called a dealer and tried contacting Keystone, but they didn't know. I also scoured the internet for it, but couldn't find anything. I really like cooking outside of the camper, so I'd really like to have this. I also know I can use any propane stove, but I kind of want the Keystone setup.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

windwill said:


> I just bought a used 2006 Outback 26RS. It didn't come with the outdoor stove and sink or the "thing" that holds them. Does anyone know where I can buy this? I've found the 2 burner drop in stove, the sink, and the hose for the faucet, but I can't find the basin (I guess you might call it that) that holds the stove and sink. I've called a dealer and tried contacting Keystone, but they didn't know. I also scoured the internet for it, but couldn't find anything. I really like cooking outside of the camper, so I'd really like to have this. I also know I can use any propane stove, but I kind of want the Keystone setup.


I have the entire outfit, If you're interested, where would I be shipping it? I took all of it out of mine and installed a flat screen.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> This might be what you are looking for. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.trekwood.com/products/513753/Range-Outside-Stove-Tray-Black-Granite


That's it! Thank you!


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

Hitcher said:


> I just bought a used 2006 Outback 26RS. It didn't come with the outdoor stove and sink or the "thing" that holds them. Does anyone know where I can buy this? I've found the 2 burner drop in stove, the sink, and the hose for the faucet, but I can't find the basin (I guess you might call it that) that holds the stove and sink. I've called a dealer and tried contacting Keystone, but they didn't know. I also scoured the internet for it, but couldn't find anything. I really like cooking outside of the camper, so I'd really like to have this. I also know I can use any propane stove, but I kind of want the Keystone setup.


I have the entire outfit, If you're interested, where would I be shipping it? I took all of it out of mine and installed a flat screen.
[/quote]

I'd be interested. So you have the "outside stove tray" with the two-burner stove and sink? How about the quick connect hose? What do you want for it all? I'm in Tinley Park, IL.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

windwill said:


> I'm in Tinley Park, IL.


Welcome to the group. I'm over in Rockford.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey windmill,
I have everything you need. It all came out of a 2010 and I don't think it has ever been used. If you will give $100 to the church of your choice and email me a shipping address I'll send it to ya!


----------



## dnoll (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi, i just bought a 2006 31rqs, and i've got a similar problem as the OP...well, maybe the opposite. my trailer came with just the plastic base, but no sink or stove (and a broken faucet).

is there a good place to purchase these items, or an otherwise good use for that spot (i didn't know whether is was OK to use a coleman stove there or what...).

thanks,

d


----------



## marine (Oct 15, 2015)

www .trekwood.com

they will have all you need.

Steve

Southern Massachusetts

250RSS


----------

